# Stepchild Chamberlain or Hammerhead



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm looking for a good jib board that i can ride in the park but wont be a complete noodle on the rest of the mountain. looking into the 09 Stepchild chamberlain 156 or the 09 Stepchild Hammerhead 153. im about 6ft tall and weigh between 140-145lbs and i currently ride a 159 bannana and i feel a shorter board would be easier to ride in the park and through the trees. Any suggestions would be great

Thankls in advance
Bryan


----------



## JohnnyMcDildo (Jul 10, 2009)

holy shit, I'm in the same spot as you; I currently ride a 159 banana but am also looking for an 09 Stepchild Chamberlain 156 since I think it would be easier to spin and ride in the park!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Well if your into Stepchild, I'd look at the Powder Sucks. If your up for another company check the CAPiTA Horrorscope or K2 Parkstar


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2009)

JohnnyMcDildo said:


> holy shit, I'm in the same spot as you; I currently ride a 159 banana but am also looking for an 09 Stepchild Chamberlain 156 since I think it would be easier to spin and ride in the park!


haha, which color bannana? green and yellow by chance? yeah im liking the chaimberlain 156 which would still be good on the rest of the mountain, but i only weigh 140lbs. and i feel like i would have more fun in the park on the 53 hammerhead. its a tough one


----------



## JohnnyMcDildo (Jul 10, 2009)

haha, I do ride a green & yellow banana but might look into a Capita Horrorscope since I've heard all too much about it...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If you go to the CAPiTA site now, it appears that the Horrorscope won a goodwood this year. I don't know if that means anything to you though. It is a super sick board though. I never met anyone that didn't like it for what it is.


----------

